# Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch



## 2jahrepause (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Boardies gibt es in Deutschland Gewässer in dennen man auf Schwarzbarsch bzw auf Forellenbarsch angeln kann?


----------



## weserwaller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Zum Glück nicht.....


----------



## Bassjunky (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht.....


 
Klasse Antwort#q
Hast bestimmt auch noch nie Regenbogner oder Karpfen beangelt|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



Bassjunky schrieb:


> Klasse Antwort#q
> Hast bestimmt auch noch nie Regenbogner oder Karpfen beangelt|kopfkrat




Nö, in 20 jahren habe ich das noch nicht gezielt getan, sicher als Beifang schon.....

Auch wenn der Schwarzbarsch ein noch so toller Angelfisch ist, ich habe in Spanien gesehen was die Schwarzbarsche in nicht mal 10 Jahren mit einem Gewässer anstellen können.


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nö, in 20 jahren habe ich das noch nicht gezielt getan, sicher als Beifang schon.....
> 
> Auch wenn der Schwarzbarsch ein noch so toller Angelfisch ist, ich habe in Spanien gesehen was die Schwarzbarsche in nicht mal 10 Jahren mit einem Gewässer anstellen können.





Also ich bin Spanier ,und Angel jedes Jahr auf Schwarzbarsch in Spanien,|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratund verstehe deine ausage überhauptnicht.
Was für Negative einflüsse hat der Schwarzbarsch mit sich gebracht????|kopfkrat|bigeyes

Ich persönlich würde den beliebten "Wels" als bedrohung sehen ,für Zander,Karpfen ,Schwarzbarasche,seit 4 Jahren merkt man wie die Bestände langsam zurückgehen und der Wels bestand zunimmt ,mann muss sich mal vorstellen das der Wels bei uns in spanien mind.sein gleiches Gewicht Täglich zu sich nimmt#q

Und da bezeichnet man den Schwarzbarsch als bedrohung #q


----------



## Promachos (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Hallo!

Warum stellst du diese Frage im Bereich "Angelländer" "Angel in Europa"? Sie ist doch im Bereich "Angeln allgemein" oder im Raubfischtrööt besser aufgehoben.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## 2jahrepause (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Hm kann sein wusste nich so recht wohin damit kenn mich hier nich so gut aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Also ich bin Spanier ,und Angel jedes Jahr auf Schwarzbarsch in Spanien,|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratund verstehe deine ausage überhauptnicht.
> Was für Negative einflüsse hat der Schwarzbarsch mit sich gebracht????|kopfkrat|bigeyes
> 
> Ich persönlich würde den beliebten "Wels" als bedrohung sehen ,für Zander,Karpfen ,Schwarzbarasche,seit 4 Jahren merkt man wie die Bestände langsam zurückgehen und der Wels bestand zunimmt ,mann muss sich mal vorstellen das der Wels bei uns in spanien mind.sein gleiches Gewicht Täglich zu sich nimmt#q
> ...


 
Hallo Ihr zwei.
Es war Anfang der 90er am Ebro nicht schwer Schwarzbarsche zu fangen.
Wels und Karpfen waren auch schon da,....und die ganze Weißfischschar.

Dann tauchten die ersten Zanderlein auf,
friedliche nette Fische auf ihren Siegeszug durch Europa.

Nur wenige Jahre später, war das Angeln dann völlig anders.
Bis auf Zander und Lauben schien mir alles "etwas" weniger geworden zu sein.

Ist von der Heimischen Fischwelt eigendlich etwas übergeblieben ?
Ich erinnere mich an jede Menge Barben die nicht zu fangen waren und die ich später auch nicht mehr sah.
Kleinfischarten wie der Spanienkärpfling mag ich ja kaum erwähnen.


----------



## weserwaller (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Also ich bin Spanier




Muss man dafür nicht unbedingt sein, um zu sehen, dass insbesondere in kleineren Gewässern von grade mal ein paar HA nach Jahren kaum noch was anderes zu fangen ist. 

Die Rede war dabei auch nie vom Ebro und seinen Stauseen, viel mehr von kleineren Gewässern.

Aber Du hast es ja selbst erkannt was passiert wenn, man fremde Fische in Gewässersysteme einbringt, anhand deinem Beispiel mit den Welsen im Ebro.


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

*Die Rede war dabei auch nie vom Ebro und seinen Stauseen, viel mehr von kleineren Gewässern.*


@Weserwaller
|kopfkratich hatte ihn meinen vorposting auch nicht auf den Ebro b.z.w. Stauseen vom Ebro bezogen ,sondern generell in den Gewässern in Spanien|supergri .Der wels gibt es nicht nur im Ebro,Ribarroja,Mequinenza ,sondern in einige staussen in Catalunien (Sau,Catllar,Cijara,etc.)Die stauseen hatten vor 3-4 Jahren ein sehr guten bestand an Zander,Forellen,Schwarzbarsche und auch Hechte.Seit vor einigen  Jahren Osteuropäer die Welse eingefürt haben mussten die Gewässer ganzschön darunter leiden,Schwarzbarsche zu fangen,war damals recht einfach ,heute findet mann noch sehr wenige  in diesen Gewässern ,#c hingegen der Wels leicht und in grossen mengen gefangen wird

Ein schwarzbarsch kann in der regel nie ein Gewässer schaden ,solange es noch einen grösseren Räuber im Gewässer gibt und das ist der Wels |supergri,der wels ernärt sich in massen ,ganze Lauben schwärme sucht er auf .
Es wurden im Ebro delta schon Welse gefangen die hatten im Magen 8 Grosse Meeräschen von 2 Kilo pro stück das kannste mir Glauben da war ich gerade 14 Jahre als ich es mit meinen Eigenen Augen gesehen habe.einfach unglaublich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes .

@weserwels ich würde mir mal gedanken machen welcher Fisch eventuel dein Gewässer inerhalb einiger jahre geschadet hat der "Schwarzbarsch auf keinen fall" wenn dann nur der Wels oder eventuell, wenn kein Wels vorhanden war ,dann der Hecht.

Gruss bassattack


----------



## weserwaller (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



Bassattack schrieb:


> @weserwels ich würde mir mal gedanken machen welcher Fisch eventuel dein Gewässer inerhalb einiger jahre geschadet hat


Rapfen, aber das sehe ich frei nach Darwin.


----------



## Wallersen (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Eine Artenverpfälschung trägt immer Konsequenzen mit sich.

Sei es der Besatz von Schwarzbarsch der den Flussbarsch verträngt, die Rapfen die den Hecht verdrängen. Welse die sich ausbreiten oder schwarzmeergrundeln.

Überall wo fremde Arten in ein Gewesser gelangen wird sich über kurz oder lange etwas verändern und wenn es sich nicht grade um einen ablassbaren kleinen Tümpel handelt lässt sich das auch niemehr rückgängig machen.

Die besser angepasste Fischart wird einfach die Oberhand im jeweiligen gewässer gewinnen.

Daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll dass in Deutschland z.b. keine Schwarzbarsch besetzt werden. Bzw sollten generell keine Fischarten in ein Gewässer eingebracht werden welche dort nicht von Natur aus vorkommen.
Das ganze ist leider in der Vergangenheit fast überall schon passiert.
Welse, Marmor und Silberkarpfen Rapfen und Grundeln kommen mittlerweile in sehr vielen gewässern vor und werden dort auch niemehr verschwinden.
Mit Glück existieren die vorhandenen Arten weiterhin neben den neuen Arten, manchmal ist allerdings eine Fischart so dominant dass es z.b. in nem kleinen Tümpel der früher voll mit Weißfischen und Barschen war nach ein paar Jahren nurnoch Katzenwelse gibt.
Wie sich das alles entwickelt lässt sich halt nicht vorhersagen, daher sollte von solchen Besatzmaßnahmen von nicht heimischen Fischen generell abgesehen werden.


----------



## 2jahrepause (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Bin auch der Meinung das man mit einen Schwarzbarschbezatz ein Gewässer extrem zum negativen verändert.

Als ich die Frage gestellt habe dachte ich auch eher an autarke Privatseen oder sogenannte Angelpuffs.

Also nochmal kennt jemand in Deutschland vieleicht ein sollches Gewässer wo das Angeln möglich ist?


----------



## Bassattack (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

@2Jahrepause,

Schwarzbarsche gibt es hir in Deutschland nur in Oberbeyern im Hofstätter See bei Rosenheim.:m

Gruss bassattack.


----------



## 2jahrepause (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Im ernst jetz oder is das n Witz?


----------



## Bassattack (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

@2Jahrespause ,
das ist mein voller ernst ,im Hofstätter see wurden 1983 |kopfkrat Schwarzbarsche eingesetzt  und eingefürt in Deutschland von Max von dem Borne,man fängt die heute noch seehr gut im See ,keine super Kapitalen aber 1,250gr sind eigentlich immer drinn.nebenbei fangt man auch gute Flussbarsche ,Hechte ,wie man sieht hatt sich der Schwarzbarsch nicht zum schlechten gewendet ,weder Barsch noch Hecht geschadet.

Was Viele verwechseln ist natürlich Der Schwarzbarsch b.z.w Forellenbarsch , es handelt sich in um ein und die Selbe Art .

Es gibt natürlich in America denn Sogennanten Forellenbarsch der widerum ein kleines maul hat und leichte streifenänliche dunkle Färbung ,kommt heufig in den kälteren Regionen vor bei Canada. (Smal mount Bass)

Der Schwarzbarsch ,besitzt ein grosses maul und ist natürlich der Fish number one in America.(Big mount Bass).
Gruss Mario#6


----------



## bassproshops (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

In einem Blinker,vor 2 oder 3 Jahren stand ein Artikel über die Möglichkeit des Streifenbarsch angelns in einigen Forellenanlagen, der Fisch ähnelt den Schwarzbarschen...
Evtl. kannst du da ja noch mal recherchieren!?


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Schwarzbarsche gibt es hir in Deutschland nur in Oberbeyern im Hofstätter See bei Rosenheim.:m



Meinst du! 



Bassattack schrieb:


> ,wie man sieht hatt sich der Schwarzbarsch nicht zum schlechten gewendet ,weder Barsch noch Hecht geschadet.



Wohl nur weil es für den Schwarzbarsch dort kein ideales Gewässer ist!


----------



## Bassattack (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



west1 schrieb:


> Meinst du!
> 
> 
> 
> Wohl nur weil es für den Schwarzbarsch dort kein ideales Gewässer ist!





@West1 ich meine es nicht nur ich weiss es auch habe Selber schon im Hofstätter see geangelt.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat"Wiso"sollte der Hofstätter see kein ideales Gewässer sein begründe mal???
Der Hofstätter see ist einer der wärmsten  Seen im Landkreis und bietet schon im Frühsommer die möglichkeit zum Baden auf Grund seines Moorgehaltes. und darum handelt es sich um ein ideales Gewässer für Svhwarzbarsche.

Der Schwarzbarsch kommt ja nicht nur in sehr warmen Gewässern vor sondern auch in unzäligen stauseen in Nord Spanien und ereicht unglaubliche Grössen.Auch in America schneitt es Jedes Jahr die heimat des Black Bass 

Aber natürlich der Hofstätter see ist kein ideales Gewässer :q:q:q


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Das *meinst du* bezog sich nur auf das



Bassattack schrieb:


> Schwarzbarsche gibt es *hir in Deutschland nur in*



Warte noch ein paar Jährchen ab, dann kannst du sie in NRW vor deiner Haustüre fangen.


----------



## Bassattack (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



west1 schrieb:


> Meinst du!
> 
> 
> 
> Wohl nur weil es für den Schwarzbarsch dort kein ideales Gewässer ist!





west1 schrieb:


> Das *meinst du* bezog sich nur auf das
> 
> 
> 
> Warte noch ein paar Jährchen ab, dann kannst du sie in NRW vor deiner Haustüre fangen.




 Ich glaube nicht :q:q|kopfkrat obwol das wär natürlich schön ,dann brauch ich nicht nach Beyern,Spanien ,Östereich,USA fahren.Um mein Fish number one nachzustellen.

Gruss Mario


----------



## 2jahrepause (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*

Werde wohl mal einen Abstecher zum Kleinsee machen klingt sehr gut in bezug auf Schwarzbarsch.:m


----------



## thomsen3 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



west1 schrieb:


> Das *meinst du* bezog sich nur auf das
> 
> 
> 
> Warte noch ein paar Jährchen ab, dann kannst du sie in NRW vor deiner Haustüre fangen.



ca. vor 8 monaten hatten wir doch schon ne fangmeldung hier im board von nem schwarzbarsch aus dem rhein


----------



## B.Mech (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch Forellenbarsch*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> ca. vor 8 monaten hatten wir doch schon ne fangmeldung hier im board von nem schwarzbarsch aus dem rhein



Stimmt, die müssen nur von Frankreich und Italien über die Grenze schwimmen ! Dort werden sie gezielt eingesetzt !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMU0Ssn7TBo


MFG


----------

